# tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem



## cyRax (4 Februar 2008)

Hallo erstmal alle zusammen

Ich habe mich am 4.6.2007 auf der Seite tattoo-server.com angemeldet
Erst einen Monat später ist mir, wie vielen anderen auch, durch eine E-mail mit einer Rechnung im Anhang aufgefallen, das die Seite Kostenpflichtig war.
Normalerweiße Lese ich mir immer alles durch, damit für mich keine kosten entsehen, bevor ich mich auf Seiten anmelde. Allerdings muss ich es bei dieser übersehen haben.

Nun, nachdem ich mich über diese Seite etc. schlau gemacht habe und mir in vielen Foren die ich durchgelesen habe, geschrieben wurde, das man einen Wiederruf schreiben soll und auf weitere Post von dieser Seite bzw von der Firma  "Online Content LTD" nicht mehr achten soll, habe ich das auch getan.

Ich habe per E-Mail noch 1-2 Mahnungen bekommen und etwas später einen Brief von einem Inkaso-Unternehmen. Nun, ich hab alles nicht beachtet wie man mir es erzählt hatte.

So, und am Samstag ist ein neuer Brief eingetrudelt
Was soll ich tun? 
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten

_URL deaktiviert. Link durch Anhang ersetzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



cyRax schrieb:


> So, und am Samstag ist ein neuer Brief eingetrudelt
> Was soll ich tun?


Na das macht doch nix, da geht nach diesem System, das Goofy hier anschaulich darstellt: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413

Was soll man eigentlich von einer Anwältin halten, die anscheinend mit den Anschriften ihrer Mandantin nicht zu recht kommt.


----------



## katzenjens (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Hallo,

Zusätzlich zum obigen Link, welcher die Drohstufen der Beteiligten in dem "Gewerbe" recht plastisch darlegt, noch die allgemein gültigen Links zum Thema
zum lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

zum hören:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Falls wider Erwarten noch Unklarheiten bestehen, ab zur nächsten Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt. Eine Beratung dort kostet weniger als die fragwürdige Forderung der Anwältin. In Foren ist Rechtsberatung leider nicht erlaubt, dank eines immer noch gültigen Gesetzes aus der Nazizeit.

Noch der Hinweis, dass der Schufakram in dem Anschreiben nur der Verwirrung gelten soll.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## cyRax (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Hmm, ich habe mir schon die Seite von euch durchgelesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Also würde dieses Schreiben in die Kategorie "Mahnung vom Rechtsanwalt" gehören?
Einfach weiter nicht beachten?
Weil man hört ja  öfters, das aus Cent-Beträgen mehrere Tausend Euro wurden und es geschickter gewesen wäre, die kleinen Betrag zu zahlen.

Ich bin jetzt noch hin- und hergerissen zwischen.....
Ich bezahl den "kleinen" Betrag bevor ich am Schluss das 10fache bezahle
oder
Die Firma kann mich mal, die sehen von mir gar nichts und ich treib es bis ans äußerste

Da ich in Rechtssachen absulut Null Ahnung habe stellt sich da schon eine gewisses unbehagen ein. Ich weiß, die Anbieter solchen Seiten hoffen darauf das es den Leuten so geht und sie einfach bezahlen aber ....naja, das Gefühl bleibt

MFG


----------



## katzenjens (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Hallo,

von wem die Mahnung / Drohung kommt ist vollkommen egal. Ein Inkassobüro ist ein Büro, welches Inkassobriefe schreibt. Ein beauftragter Rechtsanwalt schreibt auch mal Mahnungen und Drohungen. Es bleibt in allen Fällen dabei, dass es beschriebenes Papier ist.

Übrigens sollte man Post von Anwälten mit einer 0180er-Nummer nicht wirklich Ernst nehmen. Wenn man mag, kann man ja mal nachsuchen, welche Telefonnummer so eine Kanzlei wirklich hat.

Ernst nehmen sollte man erst einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Übrigens ist der Briefkasten von Online Content ltd. von Wiesbaden nach Oberursel gewandert.

Ich ärgere mich über jeden, der vorschnell diese unbegründeten Rechnungen bezahlt. Vor Gericht würde die Geschichte in Sekunden zusammenbröseln. Aber die Gerichte scheuen die Brüder natürlich. Vor Gericht kommt man mit Postfachadressen natürlich nicht weiter.

Ach ja, "die ordnungsgemässe Bevollmächtigung wird anwaltlich versichert". DAS will ich sehen!!!!

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## cyRax (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Hi
Na dann sag ich erstmal Vielen Dank für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten.
Ich werde diesem Schreiben nun keine weitere Beachtung schenken und sie in der Schublade verschwinden lassen

Ihr habt mir doch ein Stück weitergeholfen

MFG


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Die Anwaltskammer Koblenz freut sich sicher über eine Kopie des Anwaltsschreibens für die große Sammlung:

http://www.rakko.de/


----------



## katzenjens (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Hallo,

die Schufa hat auch inzwischen Info 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## A John (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



cyRax schrieb:


> So, und am Samstag ist ein neuer Brief eingetrudelt


Nicht vom Inkassodezernat? Anwalt H. hat wohl die Reißleine gezogen. :bang:
Also: Neuer Anwalt, neues Glück. Ich auch haben will! Ich liebe Inkassobriefe. :knuddel:
BTW: Die Brienner Straße in München ist eine Top Lage mit entsprechenden Mietpreisen..


----------



## A John (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



A John schrieb:


> Nicht vom Inkassodezernat? Anwalt H. hat wohl die Reißleine gezogen.


Er hat. Mal sehen, wann seine Nachfolgerin schnallt, worauf sie sich eingelassen hat.


----------



## Svenja84 (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

hallo! mir kommt das hier alles sehr bekannt vor...

ich habe mich auch auf der tattoo-server.com seite angemeldet. nur ohne zu wissen das ich dafür was zahlen muss.

auf die erste rechnung, die ich heute bekommen habe, stand mein widerrufsrecht sei abgelaufen, undn nun müsste ich 59 Euro überweisen. ich habe ich geantwortet, dass ich die seite nie genutzt habe.

darauf hin kam von diesem netten support es würde ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen das es kostenpflichtig ist und dass ich vorher auch auf mein widerrufsrecht hingewiesen worden bin. 
ok, vll wurde ich darauf ja auch hingewiesen aber wenn dann auf jeden fall nicht eutlich genug. 

ich habe jetzt erst ein mal ein paar screenshots gemacht auf denen man deutliche keine hervorhebung des preises sieht...

aber so wie es aussieht ists wohl besser gar nicht mehr darauf zu reagieren oder was soll ich jetzt am besten tun?

wie ist die ganze sache denn nun bei euch weiter gegangen?

HILFE...! Mach ich mir deswegen jetzt zu viele gedanken? :wall:

-Svenja.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



Svenja84 schrieb:


> aber so wie es aussieht ists wohl besser gar nicht mehr darauf zu reagieren oder was soll ich jetzt am besten tun?


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Alle Nutzlos/Pseudokostenlosseiten arbeiten nach demselben Schema


----------



## G.Novelli (5 März 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Hallo an alle, wie viele andere bin ich auch in diese [...] reingefallen, vielleicht habe ich ja noch glueck diese mahnungen nicht zu bekommen da ich seit 4 tagen bei tattoo-server.com angemeldet bin, bis 2 wochen kann ich ja noch von diesen vertrag aussteigen aber ich weiss nicht wie. Kann mir einer weiter helfen?? Ich hab die steuer nummer von der anwaltin gepruft und die wurde am 16.01.2008 registriert, also ne ganz junge anwaltin die [...]. Hatt es sinn gegen diese leute strafanzeige zu erstatten?? Da der hauptsitzt in England ist werden sie nicht beschraft?? Und wenn mann strafanzeige erstattet was konnte mann gegen diese leute ereichen??

MFG
G.Novelli


----------



## physicus (6 März 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Hallo!


Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass Anzeigen gegen diese Art von Anbietern regelmäßig eingestellt werden. Sie scheinen es seit Jahren zu schaffen, "auf Messers Schneide" im Grenzbereich zum #### zu balancieren und Glück zu haben: Vorsatz nicht eindeutig nachweisbar


Ansonsten:


jupp11 schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



G.Novelli schrieb:


> Hatt es sinn gegen diese leute strafanzeige zu erstatten?


In der Regel eigentlich nicht. Dabei kommt es darauf an, wie man mit der Forderung konfrontiert wurde.

Hat sich jemand gezielt auf der Anmeldeseite (mit Preisangabe (womöglich auch nur nicht deutlich)) mit seinen Daten eingetragen?
Hat der Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger nie etwas mit der Website zu tun gehabt (womöglich nicht mal einen Rechner)?
Kam der vermeintliche Vertrag nur deshalb zu Stande, weil der Rechnungsempfänger irgend einer Offerte (z. B. Spam) gefolgt ist und seine Daten wirklich nicht eingegeben hatte?
Nur bei Punkt drei würde sich eine Anzeige lohnen, wenn zur Auswertung der Daten auch der Rechner des Geschädigten für eine Auswertung durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen zur Verfügung steht. Dieser nämlich muss gerichtsverwertbar die umstritten Internetsession vom Empfang der Offerte bis hin zum Auslösen der Parameter auf dem Web nachvollziehen können. Steht der Rechner nicht zur Verfügung, sieht´s mit einem erfolgreichen Verfahren essig aus.

Bei der strafrechtlichen Betrachtung kommt hinzu, dass es in Deutschland nur sehr wenige Behördenmitglieder (Polizei/StA) gibt, die überhaupt verstanden haben, wie das System funktioniert. Schon allein aus diesem Grund sind nahezu alle Strafanzeigen schon bei ihrer Erstattung zur Einstellung verdammt - hohe Wellen um nix!


----------



## G.Novelli (6 März 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Wow wer steckt wohl dahinter?? Ich glaub diese leute kennen das deutsche gesetzt auswendig und nutzen es voll aus. Ich bin seit 5 tagen angemeldet kann ich noch aus diesen vertrag aussteigen??

MFG
G.Novelli


----------



## physicus (6 März 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

lesen und Schlüsse ziehen!


Mails werden nicht beantwortet (eine automatische Antwort zähle ich als keine Antwort), bzw kommt die Meldung, dass die Mailbox nicht erreichbar ist. Die Mails von der Fehlermeldung aufheben (besser noch: ausdrucken). Dabei auf den Header nicht vergessen.  

Weiters passt wohl dieses Verhältnis:
Teufel:Weihwasser=Anbieter:Gericht

Unzählige Mahnungen und Drohungen und nur Ein Fall der vor gericht ging, und da ist der Anbieter eingefahren. Verbraucherzentrale/Konsumentenschutz versuchen der Hydra Herr zu werden, aber ohne Erfolg


Ansonsten:
Zitat von jupp11 Beitrag anzeigen:
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


:wall::wall:


----------



## G.Novelli (7 März 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



physicus schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass Anzeigen gegen diese Art von Anbietern regelmäßig eingestellt werden. Sie scheinen es seit Jahren zu schaffen, "auf Messers Schneide" im Grenzbereich zum #### zu balancieren und Glück zu haben: Vorsatz nicht eindeutig nachweisbar




ok, bis jetzt sind sie immer davon geckommen , wenn wir ganz genau ueberlegen ,diese leute erstellen reschnungen und der empfennger zahlt Mwst. das angeablisch er dann an das finanzamt zahlen musste ,es ist ja so dass nicht alle empfennger diese reschnungen bezahlen,glaubt ihr wirklich das er steuern zahlt? ist es nicht moeglich ihn wegen steuerhinterziehung dran zu kriegen? wenn wir alle zusammen , soviele anzeigen wie moeglisch erstatten , dann muss doch die polizei gegen diese firma ermitteln.


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



G.Novelli schrieb:


> ...soviele anzeigen wie moeglisch erstatten , dann muss doch die polizei gegen diese firma ermitteln.


Womöglich werden dann Beamte von der Unfallfluchtfahndung abgezogen oder aus der Wache zu K vergattert oder so und dann hinter virtuelle Schreibtische gesetzt um dem Wunsch des Bürgers nachzukommen! :wall: Wir sind doch nicht beim Schachspiel, wo beliebig Bauern verschoben werden können!

Steuersache ist Finanzamtsache und nicht die der Polizei - dafür gibt es extra die Steuerfahndung (auch in Frankfurt, wo der Anbieter ja nun tatsächlich sitzt).


----------



## G.Novelli (7 März 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Ups ich glaube ich hab was dummes geschrieben, die ganze sache kotzt mich einfach an, es muss doch eine schwachstelle geben, und diesen [ edit] vom verkehr zu ziehen.


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



G.Novelli schrieb:


> eine schwachstelle


Du meinst eine Starkstelle - ja, die gibt es und wir werden noch sehen was die zerreißen kann! :gaehn:


----------



## Ina1990 (5 April 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Hallo erst einmal...
folgendes ich habe im prinzip dasselbe problem wie alle anderen...ich habe mich bei dieser seite angemeldet und habe dann e mails bekommen, wo rechnungen enthalten waren und mir wurde da schon geraten es einfach zu ignorieren...
nun habe ich eine mahnung bekommen, die genauso aussieht wie die mahnung vom 1. beitrag und ich wollte fragen wie das ganze ausgegangen ist...
weil ich bi halt trotz der ganzen aufklärung ziemlich unsicher und meine mutter sagt mir immer wieder, dass ich es einfach bezahlen soll, aber das will ich nicht. kann ich mir wirklich sicher sein, dass da nichts passiert?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



Ina1990 schrieb:


> und meine mutter sagt mir immer wieder, dass ich es einfach bezahlen soll,


Mütter haben nicht immer recht und  insbesondere von den Tücken des Internet
 haben sie meist keine Ahnung

Hier was zum Lesen und  Schaun (soll sich deine Mutter auch mal ansehen )

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3 ) entspannen


----------



## der_criss_cross (8 April 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



Svenja84 schrieb:


> hallo! mir kommt das hier alles sehr bekannt vor...
> _full quote gekürzt,modaction _


Hallo Hallo,
wie ich sehe wird über das Thema Tattoo Server hier heiß diskutiert 
Und man glaubt es kaum auch ich gehöre auch zu den Opfern...
Bekomme seit langer zeit schon mahnungen von denen hab mich letztes jahr irgendwann mal da angemeldet und vor ein paar tagen kam jetzt ein schreiben von einer anwaltskanzlei g. ... genau das gleiche dokument was hier schon als anhang im forum zu finden ist.
Ich werde darauf nicht reagieren... habe mal zum spaß die 0180 nummer angerufen und mit dem diskutiert hat aber zu nix geführt außer das er gesagt hat wir werden sie dann weiter anmahnen...wie lächerlich  
Also mal an die, die sich da vor längerer Zeit angemeldet haben ich bin mir so sicher das da damals nix davon stand das es geld kostet... heute guck ich auf die seite und da steht jetzt was von preis an der seite rechts! Kann sich noch jemand erinnern ich glaub das haben cdie einfach nachträglich hinzugefügt sonst hätt ich mich da damals doch nicht angemeldet ! Hoffe auf rege antworten und was ihr so rausbekommen habt bzw was ihr so macht?
Liebe grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



der_criss_cross schrieb:


> Also mal an die, die sich da vor längerer Zeit angemeldet haben ich bin mir so sicher das da damals nix davon stand das es geld kostet... heute guck ich auf die seite und da steht jetzt was von preis an der seite rechts! Kann sich noch jemand erinnern ich glaub das haben cdie einfach nachträglich hinzugefügt sonst hätt ich mich da damals doch nicht angemeldet !


zum x-ten Mal: es ist Sache des Anbieters zu beweisen, wann was wie aussah, nicht desjenigen, 
von dem Geld gefordert wird, seine  "Unschuld"  zu beweisen.
Da die "Herrschaften" das sehr  genau  wissen, dass sie das nicht können (und  auch nicht wollen) 
ziehen sie auch niemals  vor Gericht


----------



## Ina1990 (9 April 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

naja also ich kann ich daran auch nicht erinnern und das haben ja auch schon einige andere auch schon gesagt. ich ignoriere jetzt einfach alles und hoffe, dass es wirklich so ist.

ps: ich hasse es auf so einen scheiß reinzufallen...:wall:


----------



## SvenjaX84 (16 September 2008)

Hallo! Ich habe mich Anfang des Jahres auch bei diesem Tattooserver angemeldet. Zum Glück habe ich mich erst informiert und habe das Geld bis heute nicht überwiesen.

Ich hatte mich da aber mit falscher Adresse und nicht mit meinem vollständigen Namen angemeldet um meine Daten zu schützen weil ich ja schließlich nicht wusste, dass man mir mal Mahnungen oder Rechnungen zuschicken will. :-D

Jetzt habe ich gestern eine Email bekommen, in der stand:
"Die Angabe einer falschen Adresse geschah hier in offensichtlicher Absicht, den Rechnungs- und Mahnungszugang zu erschweren. Dies wird von uns als erstes Indiz für betrügerische Absicht gewertet. Entsprechende Veranlassungen werden getroffen."

...Entsprechende Veranlassungen werden getroffen!? 
Betrugsversuch? Und warum kommen sie denn jetzt erst damit? :roll:


----------



## bernhard (16 September 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

Die getroffene Veranlassung war der scheinbar gelungene Versuch, mit irgendeinem Schwachsinn gehörig Angst vor nichts einzujagen.

Die Probleme beginnen da, wo man unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll eine unangemessene Beachtung schenkt.


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*



SvenjaX84 schrieb:


> Betrugsversuch? Und warum kommen sie denn jetzt erst damit? :roll:


weil ihnen nichts  Dümmeres mehr einfällt.


----------



## SvenjaX84 (16 September 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

okay, ich habs ja verstanden!


----------



## EmoLoveStory (24 September 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin leider auch auf diese internetseite reingefallen, allerdings bin ich noch nicht volljährig...
habe auch einen brief von einer anwältin k. g. bekommen, und dem server auch eine mail geschickt, dass ich noch nicht voljlährig bin. eine antwort kam allerdings nicht. unten, an der mail von der anwältin war aber auch eine überweisung...also als mail. die nummer von der kanzlei war auch eine 0180 nummer. muss ich vlt trotzdem was befürchten!? habe total schiss und frag lieber 10 mal nach.
schonmal vielen dank


----------



## physicus (24 September 2008)

*AW: tattoo-server.com. Kleines Problem*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

Vertretbar Weblawg » Blog Archive » Textbaustein Abo-Falle & Vertrag mit Minderjährigen


LESEN!

LG
P


----------

